
I played with Sony’s new Aibo robot dog, and I miss it already - deafcalculus
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/11/16876086/sony-aibo-hands-on-video-ces-2018
======
noahmbarr
I’m overwhelmed by the humanity and joy my dog brings to my life.

I think the author should consider adopting a real dog.

